# Dessert Adhesive?



## Bengal (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm looking for suggestions on something to use for an adhesive in a dessert sculpture I'm planning, preferably something primarily transparent.

My basic concept is a marzipan "Katamari" with almonds and marzipan-sculpted debris stuck to it.  For those unfamiliar with Katamary Damacy, it's basically just a lumpy sort of ball at the center, with all sorts of things stuck to it in what is generally considered to be a spheroid shape.

If no one has any ideas I'll have to experiment until I find something that works, and that'll be messy and time consuming.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 27, 2008)

What about using gelatin sheets not fully dissolved? Or fully dissolving the sheets but only in a small amount of water and using it as a glaze over the lot to secure it in place?  No idea if this will work, just a thought.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder if ChefJune would know?


----------



## college_cook (Feb 27, 2008)

If you want something transparent find some isomalt sugar and , and I think you'd want to cook it to the hard ball stage. Isomalt takes on the same textural properties as normal sugar when cooked, but doesn't brown until 400-something degrees.


----------



## Bengal (Feb 27, 2008)

Isomalt would work if not for my worries about the intended recipient, who has a history of gastrointestinal frailty. That's actually how he came upon his fondness for almonds and marzipan. I was thinking maybe a glaze or something I could brush on to the elements I'm crafting, chiefly animals and objects out of marzipan and almonds.

It doesn't really NEED to be transparent, I just didn't want to use something completely opaque if I could avoid it.


----------

